# Tor Browser Users



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Version 5.0.0 of the Tor Browser was released May 12 For UNIX/Linux and I presume Windoze too.

Upgrade is automatic so it's adviseable to do it.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

With all the recent reports of Police activity with various people using the Dark Web as it's reported why would anybody want to use Tor. There are plenty of good Vpn's that hide computer usage. 

Sorry I can't see the point.

Fred


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Most VPN's still hold logs which make you traceable. Plus most browsers run a ton of software which makes you easily identifiable to most web sites even through a VPN. With TOR and a good proxy, plus a VPN back to the UK you can be pretty much 100% anonymous anywhere on the internet. 

I don't see the point if you're not MI5 or plotting to either overthrow the government or purchase drugs and guns off the dark web or something. LOL 

I'm just some hippy, I have nothing to hide! lol


----------

